# Kuk Sool/Hwarang-Do Kentucky



## Doomx2001 (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any Kuk Sool Won or Hwa Rang Do schools in Kentucky or Tennessee? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shesulsa (May 12, 2011)

I don't see any listed on the WHRDA site.


----------



## puunui (May 13, 2011)

Didn't see any on the kuk sool page either.

http://www.kuksoolwon.com/site/schools/u.s.a.


----------



## shesulsa (May 13, 2011)

Are you insistent on an official syllabus from a formal organization or would a renegade suit your fancy?


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 20, 2011)

Either way would be fine. I figured that I would ask in the chance you all may know someone in KY or Tennessee that teaches.


----------



## shesulsa (May 21, 2011)

Doomx2001 said:


> Either way would be fine. I figured that I would ask in the chance you all may know someone in KY or Tennessee that teaches.



I'll ask around and probably PM you if that's okay.


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you ever find anything?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 15, 2011)

Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to look.


----------



## Humble Student (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope this helps but here is about as close to KY as you are going to get with HRD.
He is a student of GM Yum's who is a student of Doojoonim in HRD.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cinci...-Kentucky-Hwa-Rang-Do/138536336164108?sk=info

Also the teacher's name is sosuk sa bum nim brown.
Good luck


----------

